# Bioshock - The Movie 2013 Trailer



## darkKO (19. Juli 2011)

Grad auf YouTube entdeckt und da es nicht nach einem Fake aussieht, dacht ich mir ich poste hier mal den Trailer. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TtroK8Yf3fU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich persönlich würde sehr hohe Erwartungen in einen Bioshock Film setzen, da das eigentliche Spiel(e) ja schon beinahe kinoreif insziniert sind/waren. Der Trailer sieht meiner Meinung nach OK aus, aber noch nicht wirklich "atemberaubend"...

Was ist eure Meinung zum Trailer/Film ?

//EDIT

Grad erst die Kommentare gelesen...^^...doch Fake...aber ein verdammt guter wie ich finde...shit happens...


----------



## Painkiller (19. Juli 2011)

Fake... Szenen aus Ghostship dabei.


----------



## darkKO (19. Juli 2011)

Ja...^^

Ist mir beim 2. Mal gucken auch aufgefallen. Aber trotzdem super gemacht das Dingens.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Juli 2011)

2008 wurde davon schon geredet das ein Film kommen sollte, und Ende 2009 war das Projekt wegen deutlich zu hohen Kosten wohl eingefroren worden. Hier kann man mal mehr lesen


----------



## darkKO (19. Juli 2011)

Hmm...schade eigentlich. Ich wär da auf jeden Fall ins Kino gegangen und das obwohl ich eigentlich nie ins Kino gehe.


----------



## MasterFreak (19. Juli 2011)

Jo das is ein Fake da sind auch Szenen aus : Liga der Ausergewöhlichen Gentlemens ^^ Hoffe Trotzdem das dort iwan mal n Film kommt !


----------

